# Snow crab



## RNRita (Dec 30, 2019)

I have fished more than 300 times. I cannot get a snow crab. Something is not right. It?s making me burn out....I know it took a while to get the bird wing butterfly, but this is ridiculous. Anyone having problems?


----------



## CaramelCookie (Dec 30, 2019)

I got one using the sea throw net, if you have some, give it a try ♪


----------

